# Toss the old paddle away!



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Hhmmmm. Good old Kiwi ingenuity. I do note that he has only 10 to 15 hours on it prior to listing it for sale. Just enough time perhaps to draw a conclusion on it's practicality?

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Sports/Kayaks- ... 731710.htm

JT


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

holy crap. Is that the rare two toned stinkyak?? :shock:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Its an abomination in the sight of Gaaard (prounounced loudly... with a very Catholic Irish accent)

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

And here was I thinking it was only the yanks did sh!t like that.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Now that's stoopid :roll:


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

That guy needs a good slap on the head


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

Not the sharpest tool in the shed that one.....

The Swing looks as though its only held together with sealant!

Wonder how easy she gets up onto the plane :wink: 8)


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Not something I could do but I can only dream about some of the locations I could get to on that thing.

What do you reckon the adjustment knobs are for on the heavy looking yak trolley in the pics? :?


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

He should be burnt at the stake for such a horror :shock:


----------

